# Our breeder - Cripple Creek



## AthenaClimbs (Aug 19, 2011)

Hi all,
We got Athena at 9 weeks (she's now 5 months) from Cripple Creek German Shepherds in Middleburgh, NY. We saw her parents and the rest of her litter. Both parents seemed in good health, good tempered and a nice playful litter. She's now well tempered, well socialized, no health problems, etc. But again, you never know at puppyhood. The breeders were always helpful with my questions, I've called since and they were nice to talk to on the phone. They said she was half American/German and no Czech lineage. Her bloodline had GDS at Schnutzhound stage 3?!. 

Has anyone heard of these breeders? I'd like to see if anyone had any experience with this breeder. They seem reputable but I'd like others to weigh in.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

The name really isn't Cripple Creek is it-you're making that up...lol


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

Their website has zero information regarding any health checks or clearances of their breeding stock. No mention of contracts or guarantees either. No titles of any sort on any of their dogs are mentioned. Did they share information with you that is not on the website?


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Is that icon ever cool- I love that icon


----------



## AthenaClimbs (Aug 19, 2011)

That's really the name, full site is cripplecreekgermanshepherds.com. 

My dad got all the paperwork but there was no contract. I've spoken to them a few times and assured me if anything is wrong with her, we can bring her back. But we will never bring her back!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

They sound very nice.


----------



## AthenaClimbs (Aug 19, 2011)

Castlemaid said:


> They sound very nice.


i sense sarcasm


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

When you say American/German do you mean American Showlines/West German Showlines or American Showlines/German Working Lines?


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

AthenaClimbs said:


> i sense sarcasm


I think she just meant that there isn't a whole lot of info on the website but based on your description of them, they seem like nice people. That was how I interpreted. I could be wrong though :shrug:


----------



## AthenaClimbs (Aug 19, 2011)

On the topic, she's a wee older than 5 months. If there were any imminent signs of bad genetics, i.e. health problems, bad temperament, etc... they would have shown by now, right?


----------



## AthenaClimbs (Aug 19, 2011)

showlines. She's not from a working line.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

AthenaClimbs said:


> On the topic, she's a wee older than 5 months. If there were any imminent signs of bad genetics, i.e. health problems, bad temperament, etc... they would have shown by now, right?


It's not a guarantee that she's in the clear as far as temperament goes, but it's a very good sign if she's not showing any fearful or aggressive signs yet.

Same goes for health issues, but they can also pop up down the road as well.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

it's sort of late to ask these questions as you already have the dog.
If you liked what you saw and you have a good relation with the breeder and they did say if you had a problem bring the dog back , then it is no one else's business to take away from the pleasure you are getting from your pup. 
If you have any concerns get your reassurance from the breeder.
If you are worried about something then do an x ray early as a prelim so that you can put the guarantee into effect , or take steps to lessen any impact that the problem may create.

From the sounds of it , I don't think you have much to worry about . Enjoy your pup.

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## AthenaClimbs (Aug 19, 2011)

THANK YOU! We definitely don't see any issues with her right now, she's super playful, social, friendly and loves giving everybody and other dogs kisses. Never had any food, people, dog or toy aggression. I feel very lucky in that way. Knock on wood.


----------



## Lucky's Nytro (Jan 8, 2012)

*You have a good dog!*

Athena;
If you got your pup in May of 2011, then she is a true sister to my Cripple Creek Lucky's Nytro, and a distant niece to my 14 year old male Cripple Creek "Nycon", I bought my first male from Cripple Creek German Shepherds 14 years ago this March "2012", He has been a very good dog, "all the way around", he has always been very healthy as well. Just recently he has taken ill, he has had a Stroke, but that would have nothing to do with the breeders. He is going to be 14, that says alot all on its own.
I purchased my new pup this past March, not only knowing that my time is beoming short with Nycon but I have also over the past years kept in contact with the breeder, I knew that her female "sheeba" is a distant sister to Nycon, I wanted something from Nycon,,So that led me to get my new pup, Cripple Creek Lucky's Nytro. 
I looked at your pictures that you have posted,,,she looks just like her brother. I had pick of the litter so I know I played with her at one point,lol.
The breeders are great people, they will help you in any way possible. Sence Nycon's stroke, I have called them grieving over what I am going through with him,,and they always listen, & understand.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Castlemaid said:


> They sound very nice.





AthenaClimbs said:


> i sense sarcasm


Sorry - I didn't see this post until now, since the thread was just bumped up - I'd like to apologize if I sounded sarcastic - I was commenting how nice it is that Athena turned out so well, and that the breeder is supportive and helpful, and willing to take the dog back. One of those issues with the internet where it is easy to mis-read what people have posted, and upon re-reading, I can see how a short comment like that can be taken as sarcasm. That was not my intent, and again, I apologize.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Well, if you spring a leak she'll mend you.
You won't even have to speak-- she'll defend you.


----------



## luvmypup (Feb 11, 2012)

*Cripple Creek Breeders*

We got our puppy from Cripple Creek. His parents are Lucky and Sheeba. He is 2 now. I can not say enough about how pleased we are with him. He is super smart, beautiful and has become a part of the family. The breeders are very nice people and I am confident they would help with any problem or concerns we would have.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I thought we had a member with that user name years ago??? Or am I just crazy?


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

Selzer, I thought so, too. 

The experiences of those posting here seem uniformly excellent. IF I was considering a pup from this breeder personal experiences carry more weight with me than internet chatter. That doesn't mean that internet opinions are worthless. They can be helpful but nothing trumps personal experiences from knowledgeable dog owners.


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

AthenaClimbs said:


> Hi all,
> We got Athena at 9 weeks (she's now 5 months) from Cripple Creek German Shepherds in Middleburgh, NY. We saw her parents and the rest of her litter. Both parents seemed in good health, good tempered and a nice playful litter. She's now well tempered, well socialized, no health problems, etc. But again, you never know at puppyhood. The breeders were always helpful with my questions, I've called since and they were nice to talk to on the phone. They said she was half American/German and no Czech lineage. Her bloodline had GDS at Schnutzhound stage 3?!.
> 
> Has anyone heard of these breeders? I'd like to see if anyone had any experience with this breeder. They seem reputable but I'd like others to weigh in.


If you are happy with your dog and you are happy with the breeders response to your questions, why worry what anyone else thinks?


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

selzer said:


> I thought we had a member with that user name years ago??? Or am I just crazy?


We had a "crooked creek" member here... sounds similar. I think they're still active on the other board or at least they were.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

Lucy, I'll bet that's it. Thank you!


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

I remember random things. I forget the important things that I should remember, but stuff like this I remember. Go figure...


----------

